
Heroku, is it always about money? /rant - whyhatesmallguy
It is, I get that. They have a platform to run, but they hand out credits left and right to shit like Yo.<p>We (...I) got slut-shamed (for lack of a better term) because my small startup isn&#x27;t part of the &quot;clique&quot; with known VCs. We&#x27;re bootstrapped, so I guess that means that we won&#x27;t last long or ever generate enough income to pay them.<p>Sorry, Heroku. But this is bullshit.<p>&#x2F;rant<p>ps. we have the largest family-held corporation as a client, but that still doesn&#x27;t give us any... whatever that word is. We launch in a few days, and aren&#x27;t charging our early-adopters for the first &#x27;x&#x27; months while we figure things out&#x2F;iron out the app&#x2F;biz model. We also have 4&#x2F;5 major sports leagues in the US on-board.
======
angersock
Erm, dynamic DNS and host off your laptop?

Seriously, are all of you startups that fucking lazy nowadays technically?

We dug through dumpsters, we negotiated with universities...if you can't setup
your service without heroku, maybe you should fire your CTO.

~~~
squiguy7
I agree. There are a seemingly infinite amount of hosting providers out there
nowadays, choose another or become a homegrown company; at least initially. On
top of this is being able to tailor your environment to your liking and not be
tied down to certain workflows.

------
benologist
This is the perfect opportunity to see if your startup is a business. You have
big-name clients, they will either pay for your service or not. If you're
lucky they will, if you're lucky they won't and you know you need to do
something else.

~~~
tptacek
This is the most important thing anyone has said on HN this week, and inside
of it is the reason that it does not matter what Heroku charges.

------
smeyer
In what way is "slut-shamed" the appropriate term here?

------
forca
Set your own agenda and use what works for you. The SV echo chamber is BS,
pure and simple. Have the garage mentality that started so many great
companies. Good luck!

------
FaisalAbid
Make your own path, fuck everyone else.

Heroku too expensive? Spend some time migrating to Digitalocean.

Don't ever rant about things you can't control. Strategize and find your own
way.

~~~
osconfused
To this point. You can look at something like
[http://deis.io/](http://deis.io/) to run on top of Digitalocean. It promises
Heroku build pack installs. I've yet to test this software. If you do, would
love to hear your experiences. There is also
[https://mesosphere.io/](https://mesosphere.io/) and may be others.

------
damm
It's kind of sad how everyone assumes that you should essentially outsource
every part of your infrastructure and have no (personal) responsibility what
so ever.

I feel sorry for the OP and I hope they can find a way to keep going.
Overpaying for expensive cloud services that under-deliver does not seem like
a good way to succeed maybe try a different way?

